
Shellfire – modular library and dependency framework for any Posix shell script - tete
https://github.com/shellfire-dev
======
tete
I really loved the following:

 _You 're mad. You should grow up and use Ruby, Python or Go.

We're proficient in all of them. And we've delivered some seriously hard core
stuff in our time: message queue brokers that handle 1,000,000 simultaneous
users in C. Postgresql network protocols in Java. Static webframeworks in
Ruby. Devops automation in Python, oh, and a portfolio trading system in C#. A
professional uses the language most appropriate to the problem domain. We do
have beards and sandles, though._

Source: [https://github.com/shellfire-
dev/shellfire](https://github.com/shellfire-dev/shellfire)

